# مكتبة السلامة المهنية



## م / محمد حسين (30 أبريل 2007)

هذا الملف يحتوى على هدية لكل مهندسي الأمن الصناعى
fta.pdf​


----------



## م / محمد حسين (1 مايو 2007)

*هدية لمهندسي الـ safety في مجال البترول و البتروكيماويات*

إلى كل مهندسي الـ safety في مجال البترول و البتروكيماويات 
HAZOP GUIDELINES

HAZOP gide line.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أكتوبر 2007)

كتب فى الأمن الصنــاعى 







Industrial Safety e-Books
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27296​


----------



## يحي الحربي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*Nfpa 45-fire Protection For Laboratories Using Chemicals*

مقاييس الحماية من الحريق في المختبرات والمعامل التي تستخدم مواد كيماوية مقدم من الجامعة الامريكية في القاهره

FIRE PROTECTION FOR LABORATORIES USING CHEMICALS-NFPA 45

NFPA 45.zip​


----------



## أهل الحديث (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*Structural Shielding Design/ Evaluation f/ Megavoltage X-Ray/ Gamma-ray Radiotherapy*


*Structural Shielding Design/ Evaluation f/ Megavoltage X-Ray/ Gamma-ray Radiotherapy Facilities* 
(NCRP REPORTS (NAT'L COUNCIL/RADIATION PROTECTION))
By NCRP
* Publisher: National Council on Radiation Protection
* Number Of Pages: 246
* Publication Date: 2005 
* ISBN / ASIN: 0929600878 

RAR'd PDF, 2373 KB
http://rapidshare.com/files/67354208/9780929600871.0929600878.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*Safety Management: A Guide for Facility Managers, Second Edition*






Safety Management: A Guide for Facility Managers, Second Edition
By Joseph F. Gustin
* Publisher: Fairmont Press
* Number Of Pages: 240
* Publication Date: 2007-09-07
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824750403 
$99.95
Today's facility manager is faced with a cross-section of job responsibilities and functions. Joseph Gustin's Safety Management is designed as an easy-to-access, ready guide to the world of safety planning and compliance, OSHA inspections, workplace violence, ergonomics, recovering from the hidden losses of downtime, the intricacies of ADA, and more. Emphasis is on maximizing productivity and standards compliance while minimizing injuries, liabilities, and downtime​
7.31mb RAR download
PDF File
http://rapidshare.com/files/67971000/0824750403.rar​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*كتب سلامة مهنية إلكترونية*

من كتب المؤسسة العامة للتعليم المهني السعودية - الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج
علماً بأن موقعها الالكتروني هو: http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa
ولكن حالياً يوجد بعض المشاكل في الدخول إليه لذا سنحاول تحميل كتب السلامة الخاصة على موقعنا مع خالص شكرنا لهم, أدامهم الله لما فيه خير المناهج العربية

كتاب السلامة المهنية - ميكانيك عام - الصف الأول
سلامة مهنية ميكانيك عام.pdf​


----------



## الصقعبي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*Preliminary Hazard Analysis PHA pdf file*

مع التحية والتقدير للجميع


----------



## الصقعبي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*What is preliminary hazard analysis? PHA*

​ 
Preliminary hazard analysis (PHA) is a semi-quantitative analysis
:that is performed to​ 
Identify all potential hazards and accidental events that may lead to an 
accident​ 
Rank the identified accidental events 
according to their severity​ 
Identify required hazard controls and 
follow-up actions ​ 
Several variants of PHA are used, and sometimes under different names like
Rapid Risk Ranking
Hazard identification (HAZID​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

كتاب السلامة الصناعية - محركات كهربائية

السلامة الصناعية آلات كهربائية.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 يناير 2008)

*Emergency First Aid On Board*






Emergency First Aid On Board (Captain's Quick Guides)
By Richard A. Clinchy
* Publisher: International Marine/Ragged Mountain Press
* Publication Date: 2007-03-08
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0071473939
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780071473934
Book Description:
When it's sink or swim, this Quick Guide will keep you afloat!
On the water, when an emergency surfaces, there is no time to spend searching through an exhaustive manual. Emergency First Aid On Board provides all the answers--fast.
Drawn from the world's largest boating library, it presents 14 color panels of authoritative, concise information on first aid. This on-the-spot reference is a convenient, accessible, and utterly streamlined information resource.​
1.05 MB

```
http://www.mediafire.com/?1nm1zmlztdc
http://w15.easy-share.com/10376761.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/70265618/Emergency.First.Aid.On.Board.rar
```


----------



## يحي الحربي (19 فبراير 2008)

*Safety Collection NOTES & BOOKS*

هذه مجموعة من الكتب والنشرات التي تختص بشؤون السلامة والبيئة


1 - Architectural Fire Engineering

2 - DOE HANDBOOK CHEMICAL PROCESS HAZARDS ANALYSIS

3 - Hazardous Chemicals HandBook 

4 - Lead Based Paint Handbook

5 - Food Safety Information Handbook - C. Roberts (Oryx, 2001) WW






نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## محمد منير حسن (20 مارس 2008)

اليك اخى الكريم اول procedure in chemical handling وتكون ان شاء الله مكملة لما يجىء به بشمهندس سيد
http://mihd.net/9rjkgbo


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 مارس 2008)

*Tolley's Workplace Accident Handbook*






*Tolley's Workplace Accident Handbook*
By Mark Tyler
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 464
* Publication Date: 2007-07-02
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750681519
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750681513
*Book Description:*
Occupational safety and health management theory is now rightly focused on pro-activity, risk assessment and management. But it remains important that organizations know what they need to do when accidents happen, both to comply with legislation and to extract all the information from the incident to improve their health and safety management.

Tolleys Workplace Accident Handbook presents in a single volume what needs to be done when an accident occurs from emergency procedures and legal reporting requirements through to formal investigations and possible legal proceedings. In this new edition, chapters on first aid and accident investigation reports have been added and the rehabilitation chapter has been updated to cover the latest insurance industry initiatives. The Handbook also shows how to learn from the accident data gathered and how to implement recommendations into a company's health and safety management system. The text is supported by checklists, case studies and ready-to-use forms and templates.

Health and Safety practitioners in all industries will find this Handbook is packed full of practical and legal advice. It will also be of use to lawyers dealing with accident claims, insurance risk managers, emergency planning, first aid, and enforcement officers, as well as to students on health and safety and specialist accident investigation courses.

Mark Tyler is a Chartered Safety and Health Practitioner and a leading Solicitor in the area of health and safety law who has worked on numerous high profile cases such as rail crashes and legionnaires disease. His expertise is supplemented with the practical knowledge of other experts in their individual subject areas.

* Shows how to learn from accidents and improve H&S management
* All legal requirements and processes are covered - from reporting and investigating accidents to court cases
* Includes checklists, case studies, and ready-to-use forms and templates to help put best practice in place​
2161 KB rar pdf

```
http://mihd.net/wtz03vb
http://rapidshare.com/files/102168856/0750681519.rar
```
​


----------



## محمد غنيمى (3 أبريل 2008)

*كتاب مفردات السلامة في مكان العمل الامن Vocabulary for a Safe Workplace*

هذا كتاب مليىء بالصور باللغة الانجليزية يوضح اللوحات الارشادية والتحذيرية وكذا الاسعافات الاولية
وكيفية استخدام العدد و الماكينات وايضا بيانات الملصقات التى تحتوى على تعليمات استخدام

وهو ايضا وسيلة لتنشيط اللغة الانجليزية فى هذاالمجال 
اتمنى ان يعجبكم وهذه صورة لاحد صفحات الكتاب sample للمعاينة قبل انزال الكتاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=25172&stc=1&d=1207219457]

الملف امتداد rar حجمه 7.62 Mb وبداخله ملف pdf حجمه 8.8 Mb

الكتاب 109 صفحة

الرابط على الزدشير للكتاب

http://www.zshare.net/download/64510298563be8

الرابط علىالرابيدشيرللكتاب

http://rapidshare.com/files/100876545/kvsw.rar

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
محمد غنيمى


----------



## محمد غنيمى (5 أبريل 2008)

كلمة السر englishtips.org


----------



## أهل الحديث (6 أبريل 2008)

*Key Vocabulary for a Safe Workplace*
By Harry Ringel
* Publisher: New Readers Pr
* Number Of Pages: 
* Publication Date: 2000-01
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1564201759
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781564201751 

Rar'd PDF
Password: englishtips.org
Size: 8053 KB

```
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e8fc44/
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 مايو 2008)

*Safety and Health Requirements Manual, EM 385-1-1*

*Safety and Health Requirements*


TABLE OF CO NT EN TS
1. Program Management
A. General
B. Indoctrination and Training
C. Physical Qualification of Employees
D. Accident Reporting and Recordkeeping
E. Emergency Planning
F. Emergency Recovery Operations

2. Sanitation
A. General Requirements
B. Drinking Water
C. Toilets
D. Washing Facilities
E. Food Service
F. Waste Disposal
G. Vermin Control

3. Medical and First-Aid Requirements
A. General
B. First-Aid Kits
C. First-Aid Stations and Infirmaries
D. Personnel Requirements and Qualifications

4. Temporary Facilities
A. General

5. Personal Protective and Safety Equipment
A. General
B. Eye and Face Protection
C. Hearing Protection and Noise Control
D. Head Protection
E. Respiratory Protection
F. Body Belts, Harnesses, Lanyards, and Lifelines - Selection of Components
G. Electrical Protective Equipment
H. Personal Floatation Devices
I. Lifesaving and Safety Skiffs

6. Hazardous Substances, Agents, and Environments
A. General
B. Hazardous Substances
C. Hot Substances
D. Harmful Plants, Animals, and Insects
E. Ionizing Radiation
F. Nonionizing Radiation and Magnetic and Electric Fields
G. Ventilation and Exhaust Systems
H. Abrasive Blasting
I. Confined Space
J. Inclement Weather and Environmental Hazards
K. Cumulative Trauma Prevention
L. Indoor Air Quality (IAQ) Management

7. Lighting
A. General

8. Accident Prevention Signs, Tags, Labels, Signals, Piping System Identification, and Traffic Control
A. Signs, Tags, Labels, and Piping Systems
B. Signal Systems, Personnel, and Procedures
C. Traffic Control
D. Haul Roads

9. Fire Prevention and Protection
A. General
B. Flammable and Combustible Liquids
C. Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LP-Gas)
D. Temporary Heating Devices
E. First Response Fire Protection
F. Fixed Fire Suppression Systems
G. Fire Fighting Equipment
H. Fire Detection and Employee Fire Alarm Systems
I. Fire Fighting Organizations - Training and Drilling
J. Fire Patrols
K. USACE Wild Land Fire Control

10. Welding and Cutting
A. General
B. Respiratory Protection
C. Fire Protection
D. Oxyfuel Gas Welding and Cutting
E. Arc Welding and Cutting
F. Gas Metal Arc Welding

11. Electrical
A. General
B. Overcurrent Protection, Disconnects, and Switches
C. Grounding
D. Temporary Wiring and Lighting
E. Operations Adjacent to Overhead Lines
F. Batteries and Battery Charging
G. Hazardous (Classified) Locations
H. Power Transmission and Distribution
I. Underground Electrical Installations
J. Work in Energized Substations
K. Communication Facilities

12. Control of Hazardous Energy (Lockout/Tagout)
A. General
B. Training
C. Periodic Inspections
D. Lockout and Tagout Devices
E. Applying and Removing Lockout and Tagout Devices

13. Hand and Power Tools
A. General
B. Grinding and Abrasive Machinery
C. Power Saws and Woodworking Machinery
D. Pneumatic Tools
E. Explosive-Actuated Tools
F. Chain Saws
G. Abrasive Blasting Machinery

14. Material Handling, Storage, and Disposal
A. Material Handling
B. Material Storage
C. Housekeeping
D. Material Disposal

15.Rigging
A. General
B. Wire Rope
C. Chain
D. Fiber Rope (Natural and Synthetic)
E. Slings
F. Rigging Hardware

16. Machinery and Mechanized Equipment
A. General
B. Guarding and Safety Devices
C. Cranes and Derricks - General
D. Crawler-, Truck-, Wheel-, and Ringer-Mounted, Cranes
E. Portal, Tower, and Pillar Cranes
F. Floating Cranes, Floating Derricks, Crane Barges, and Auxiliary Shipboard Mounted Cranes
G. Overhead and Gantry Cranes
H. Monorails and Underhung Cranes
I. Derricks
J. Helicopter Cranes
K. Material Hoists
L. Pile Drivers
M. Drilling Equipment

17. Conveyors
A. General
B. Operation

18. Motor Vehicles and Aircraft
A. General
B. Operating Rules
C. Transportation of Personnel
D. All Terrain Vehicles (ATV)
E. Aircraft

19. Floating Plant and Marine Activities
A. General
B. Access
C. Launches, Motorboats, and Skiffs
D. Dredging
E. Scrows and Barges
F. Navigation Locks and Locking

20. Pressurized Equipment and Systems
A. General
B. Compressed Air and Gas Systems
C. Boilers and Systems
D. Compressed Gas Cylinders

21. Safe Access and Fall Protection
A. General
B. Standard Guardrails and Handrails
C. Personal Fall Protection Systems and Safety Nets
D. Ladders
E. Stairways
F. Ramps, Runways, and Trestles
G. Personnel Hoists and Elevators

22. Work Platforms
A. General
B. Scaffolds - General
C. Metal Scaffolds and Towers
D. Scaffolds - Wood Pole
E. Scaffolds - Suspended
F. Crane Supported Work Platforms
G. Form and Carpenter’s Bracket Scaffolds
H. Horse Scaffolds
I. Pump Jack Scaffolds
J. Elevating Work Platforms
K. Vehicle-Mounted Elevating and Rotating Work Platforms
L. Mast Climbing Work Platform

23. Demolition
A. General
B. Debris Removal
C. Wall Removal
D. Floor Removal
E. Steel Removal
F. Mechanical Demolition

24. Floor and Wall Holes and Openings
A. General

25. Excavations
A. General
B. Safe Access
C. Sloping and Benching
D. Support Systems
E. Cofferdams

26. Underground Construction (Tunnels), Shafts, and Caissons
A. General
B. Hazardous Classifications
C. Air Monitoring, Air Quality Standards, and Ventilation
D. Fire Prevention and Protection
E. Drilling
F. Shafts
G. Hoisting
H. Caissons
I. Compressed Air Work
J. Underground Blasting

27. Concrete and Masonry Construction and Steel Erection
A. Concrete and Masonry Construction - General
B. Formwork and Shoring
C. Precast Concrete Operations
D. Lift-Slab Operations
E. Structural Steel Assembly
F. Systems-Engineered Metal Building
G. Masonry Construction
H. Roofing

28. Hazardous Waste Operations and Emergency Response (HAZWOPER)
A. General

29. Blasting
A. General
B. Transportation of Explosive Materials
C. Handling of Explosive Materials
D. Electromagnetic Radiation
E. Vibration and Damage Control
F. Drilling and Loading
G. Wiring
H. Firing
I. Post-Blast Procedures
J. Underwater Blasting

30. Contract Diving Operations
A. General
B. SCUBA Diving Operations
C. Surface Supplied Air Operations
D. Mixed-Gas Diving Operations
E. Equipment Requirements
F. Advanced Diving Technology
G. Scientific Snorkeling

31. Tree Maintenance and Removal
A. General
B. Tree Climbing
C. Felling
D. Brush Removal and Chipping
E. Other Operations and Equipment

32. Airfield Operations
A. General​
download : pdf1
File : pdf, 8.17 MB, 977 pages
http://artikel-software.com/file/safety_and_health_requirements.pdf
save target as
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/43191774/Safety_and_Health_Requirements_Manual___EM_385_1_1.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 مايو 2008)

*Health and Safety in Welding and Allied Processes*






Health and Safety in Welding and Allied Processes
By N.C. Balchin, Jane Blunt
* Publisher: Woodhead Publishing Ltd
* Number Of Pages: 256
* Publication Date: 2001-10
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1855735385
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781855735385 

Rar'd PDF
No password
11.91 MB 
http://ifile.it/it64ncl
Credit : acmilan2006​


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (28 مايو 2008)

*دليل التعامل مع حوادث المواد الكيماوية الخطرة Emergency Response Guidebook*

:84:اقدم لكم Emergency Response Guidebook و هذا الكتاب هام جدا للجميع العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية فى حالة حدوث تسريب مواد كيماوية حيث يشرح المخاطر الخاصة بها و كذلك مسافات العزل


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 مايو 2008)

وبارك فيك أخى العزيز
وهذا رابط اضافى :
http://rapidshare.com/files/117656422/1855735385.rar

الله الموفق


----------



## sayed00 (7 يونيو 2008)

*كتاب جميل و مفيد للتدريب فى عمليات السلامه اثناء الرفع*

السلام عليكم​ 
كلنا نعرف مدى خطورة العمل اثناء عمليات الرفع بأستخدام الرافعات بأنواعها و كذلك مدى خطورة الحوادث الناتجه عن العمل مع الرافعات​ 

الملف من هنا​


----------



## محمد حسن الزبيدي (11 يونيو 2008)

*Activity Hazard Analysis*

Attached one of my documents that I made through my work
regards


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

*مجموعة كتب من Hse عن إدارة المخاطر وتقييم المخاطر وموضوعات أخرى*

على هذا الرابط

http://www.sssih.com/RiskManagement.rar


----------



## يحي الحربي (30 يوليو 2008)

*CRC Press Air Sampling and Industrial Hygiene Engineering*

CRC Press Air Sampling and Industrial Hygiene Engineering

 This book is the start of an interdisciplinary look at many issues that in fact are just
one—can we live and work in places that are healthy? Do we have the knowledge and
resources to ensure that our hospitals and schools have clean air? Can we now build and
maintain ventilation systems that do not foul over time?

Subject

 Air Sampling Introduction - 

Air Sampling Instrumentation Options - 

Calibration Techniques - 

Statistical Analysis and Relevance -

Chemical Risk Assessment - 

Biological Risk Assessment - 

Indoor Air Quality and Environments - 

Area Monitoring and Contingency Planning - 

Microcircuitry and Remote Monitoring - 

Occupational Health—Air Monitoring Strategies - 


Monitoring for Toxicological Risk - 

Risk Communication and Environmental Monitoring - 

Glossary of Terms​
http://www.mediafire.com/?j2gxn9ljdjx


----------



## يحي الحربي (6 أغسطس 2008)

*The Technician's Handbook*

احترت في اي قسم اضع الكتاب ثم قررت وضعه في قسم السلامة لما فيه من التنبهات الكثيرة على موضوع السلامة بعد ان شاهدت هذه الصورة 







على العموم الكتاب يمثل القسم رقم 19 من سلسلة 24 كتاب تدريب على اعمال الكهرباء مع عناية كبيرة بأمور السلامة

Navy Electricity and Electronics Training Series
Module 19—The Technician’s Handbook

Here, in one compact module, you will be able to find essential information and reference material.
Whether you want to know safety precautions, first aid, or any number of helpful pieces of information,
you will find it indexed.
We have included electrical and electronic formulas, data tables, and general maintenance hints. In
most cases you will find references to other more detailed sources included.
We solicit your suggestions, maintenance hints, and constructive criticism. You will receive credit in
future editions of this handbook if your input is used.

Module 1, Introduction to Matter, Energy, and Direct Current,
Module 2, Introduction to Alternating Current and Transformers,
Module 3, Introduction to Circuit Protection, Control, and Measurement,
Module 4, Introduction to Electrical Conductors, Wiring Techniques, and Schematic Reading,
Module 5, Introduction to Generators and Motors,
Module 6, Introduction to Electronic Emission, Tubes, and Power Supplies,
Module 7, Introduction to Solid-State Devices and Power Supplies,
Module 8, Introduction to Amplifiers,
Module 9, Introduction to Wave-Generation and Wave-Shaping Circuits,
Module 10, Introduction to Wave Propagation, Transmission Lines, and Antennas,
Module 11, Microwave Principles,
Module 12, Modulation Principles,
Module 13, Introduction to Number Systems and Logic Circuits,
Module 14, Introduction to Microelectronics,
Module 15, Principles of Synchros, Servos, and Gyros,
Module 16, Introduction to Test Equipment,
Module 17, Radio-Frequency Communications Principles,
Module 18, Radar Principles,
Module 19, The Technician's Handbook,
Module 20, Master Glossary,
Module 21, Test Methods and Practices,
Module 22, Introduction to Digital Computers,
Module 23, Magnetic Recording,
Module 24, Introduction to Fiber Optics,
>>>>>
Module 1, Introduction to Matter, Energy, and Direct Current, introduces the course with a short history
of electricity and electronics and proceeds into the characteristics of matter, energy, and direct current
(dc). It also describes some of the general safety precautions and first-aid procedures that should be
common knowledge for a person working in the field of electricity. Related safety hints are located
throughout the rest of the series, as well.
Module 2, Introduction to Alternating Current and Transformers, is an introduction to alternating current
(ac) and transformers, including basic ac theory and fundamentals of electromagnetism, inductance,
capacitance, impedance, and transformers.
Module 3, Introduction to Circuit Protection, Control, and Measurement, encompasses circuit breakers,
fuses, and current limiters used in circuit protection, as well as the theory and use of meters as electrical
measuring devices.
Module 4, Introduction to Electrical Conductors, Wiring Techniques, and Schematic Reading, presents
conductor usage, insulation used as wire covering, splicing, termination of wiring, soldering, and reading
electrical wiring diagrams.
Module 5, Introduction to Generators and Motors, is an introduction to generators and motors, and
covers the uses of ac and dc generators and motors in the conversion of electrical and mechanical
energies.
Module 6, Introduction to Electronic Emission, Tubes, and Power Supplies, ties the first five modules
together in an introduction to vacuum tubes and vacuum-tube power supplies.
Module 7, Introduction to Solid-State Devices and Power Supplies, is similar to module 6, but it is in
reference to solid-state devices.
Module 8, Introduction to Amplifiers, covers amplifiers.
Module 9, Introduction to Wave-Generation and Wave-Shaping Circuits, discusses wave generation and
wave-shaping circuits.
Module 10, Introduction to Wave Propagation, Transmission Lines, and Antennas, presents the
characteristics of wave propagation, transmission lines, and antennas.
v
Module 11, Microwave Principles, explains microwave oscillators, amplifiers, and waveguides.
Module 12, Modulation Principles, discusses the principles of modulation.
Module 13, Introduction to Number Systems and Logic Circuits, presents the fundamental concepts of
number systems, Boolean algebra, and logic circuits, all of which pertain to digital computers.
Module 14, Introduction to Microelectronics, covers microelectronics technology and miniature and
microminiature circuit repair.
Module 15, Principles of Synchros, Servos, and Gyros, provides the basic principles, operations,
functions, and applications of synchro, servo, and gyro mechanisms.
Module 16, Introduction to Test Equipment, is an introduction to some of the more commonly used test
equipments and their applications.
Module 17, Radio-Frequency Communications Principles, presents the fundamentals of a radiofrequency
communications system.
Module 18, Radar Principles, covers the fundamentals of a radar system.
Module 19, The Technician's Handbook, is a handy reference of commonly used general information,
such as electrical and electronic formulas, color coding, and naval supply system data.
Module 20, Master Glossary, is the glossary of terms for the series.
Module 21, Test Methods and Practices, describes basic test methods and practices.
Module 22, Introduction to Digital Computers, is an introduction to digital computers.
Module 23, Magnetic Recording, is an introduction to the use and maintenance of magnetic recorders and
the concepts of recording on magnetic tape and disks.
Module 24, Introduction to Fiber Optics, is an introduction to fiber optics.​


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

*كتاب قيم عن السلامة في المواقع الإنشائية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إلى الأخوة الكرام

مرفق لكم كتاب قيم جدا عن السلامة في المواقع الإنشائية (باللغة الإنجليزية) أسأل الله أن ينفعكم به

أحمد


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2008)

*Health and Safety in Brief, 3rd Edition*






Health and Safety in Brief, Third Edition
By John Ridley
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 288
* Publication Date: 2004-07-14
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750662115
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750662116

Product Description:
In plain English, John Ridley guides the reader through Health and Safety legislation and explains how to comply with it in practical terms. The text is clearly laid out, distinguishing between bulleted summaries of legislative requirements and the authors advice and commentary.

By condensing the fundamental *******s of the authors acclaimed Safety at Work into a practical and affordable volume, Health and Safety in Brief has established itself as a valuable handbook for safety representatives and managers, as well as an essential aide-mémoire for students on the following courses:
* NEBOSH National Certificate and Diploma in Occupational Safety and Health
* IOSH Working Safely and Managing Safely
* CIEH Advanced Certificate in Health & Safety in the Workplace
* British Safety Council Certificate in Safety Management
* NVQs in Occupational Safety and Health

New in this edition:
* The effects of the Woolf Report reforms on UK law
* Changes in UK law as a result of EU directives, affecting the Chemical (Hazard Information and Packaging for Supply) Regulations and Control of Substances Hazardous to Health Regulations
* EU led changes in regulations concerning asbestos, lead, and explosive atmospheres and the new EU exposure limits
* New accident reporting procedure

* A concise source of essential legal information and best practice for managers
* Acts as a revision aid for IOSH, NEBOSH and other examinations
* Bulleted summaries and checklists provide quick access to the information required​




http://ifile.it/ep2vax7/101437__1865843830.pdf.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/145358810/101437__1865843830.pdf.zip.html 
ZIP'd PDF, 1.5 MB ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*Work and Health: Risk Groups and Trends Scenario Report*






Work and Health: Risk Groups and Trends Scenario Report Commissioned by the Steering Committee on Future Health Scenarios
By Scenario Committee on Work and Health
* Publisher: Springer
* Number Of Pages: 205
* Publication Date: 1994-02-28
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0792327330
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780792327332

Product Description:
Will the present high work pace and the strong time pressure continue to exist in the coming 20 years? In the year 2010 will there be even more employees working under their level of education and suffering from health problems due to stress at work than is the case at the moment? Will the physical workload of employees be reduced to a minimum over the next 20 years as a result of further application of ergonomic principles? Will the health risks due to working with chemicals increase or decrease? And will sickness absenteeism and work disability have increased, as a result of these kinds of developments, around the year 2010 or will they have been mostly brought under control?
These and similar questions are dealt with in this book about the quality of the work, health and wellbeing of employees in the year 2010, carried out by the TNO Institute of Preventive Health Care (NIPG/TNO) in Leiden, assisted by the Scenario Committee.
Using trend analysis the researchers demonstrate that many aspects of working life have improved in the Netherlands in the last 15 years. Needless to say, not the past but the exploration of the future of the quality of working life takes a central place in this book. Finally the top 20 measures are presented, aimed at halving the rate of sickness absenteeism and work disability in the Netherlands, suggested by the panel of 88 Dutch experts​




zipped pdf, 7.76 MB
http://ifile.it/ku7sqib/0792327330.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bbdfcb/n/0792327330_zip​


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*Easy Guide to Health and Safety - 2008*

*




Easy Guide to Health and Safety
By Phil Hughes, Liz Hughes
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 296
* Publication Date: 2008-05-08
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750669543
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750669542

Product Description:
Do you need to get to grips with health and safety principles but dont have time to wade through reams of legislation and guidance? Do you need practical step-by-step guidance on health and safety issues for your small business? Then this is the book for you.

The jargon-free Easy Guide to Health and Safety introduces the health and safety issues which the self-employed and managers, directors and staff with health and safety responsibilities in small businesses face every day. Words and legislation are kept to a minimum and the text is supported by numerous relevant illustrations. The book is packed with practical guidance and solutions, as well as handy checklists and forms for your basic health and safety needs, especially useful when setting up a new business.

The book is also suitable for students on IOSH Working Safely and NVQ level 1 and 2 courses from City & Guilds and other NVQ awarding bodies.

Phil Hughes is a well known UK safety professional with over thirty years world wide experience. He was Chairman of NEBOSH from 1995-2001 and President of IOSH in 1990-91. Phil received the RoSPA Distinguished service award in May 2001 and became a Director and Trustee of RoSPA in 2003. He received an MBE in the New Year Honours List 2005 for services to Health and Safety.

Liz Hughes taught psychology in further and higher education. She went on to qualify as a social worker specializing in mental health, and later moved into the voluntary sector where she managed development for a number of years. Liz has achieved NVQ training modules D32, 33 and 34 and has tutored students completing NVQ awards. Her psychology and education background means that she is skilled in preparing readable, easily accessible information.

* Short, simple and jargon-free introduction in full colour with plenty of illustrations
* Practical and ideal for people in small businesses and sole traders who must deal with health and safety on top of their main job
* Suitable for students on IOSH Working Safely courses and other short introductory courses for the non-specialist​




http://ifile.it/vd2gmrl/eghs.rar
pdf.rar 13.06 MB

​*


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*Enhancing Occupational Safety and Health*

*




Enhancing Occupational Safety and Health
By Geoffrey A. Taylor, Kellie Easter, Roy Hegney
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 656
* Publication Date: 2004-10-07
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750661976
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750661973

Product Description:
In this comprehensive guide to occupational safety and health (OSH or OHS), the authors have taken an international and holistic perspective, foregoing regional prescriptive models for a self-regulatory, risk management-based approach to health and safety at work.

Both technical and human factors are considered in all areas of health and safety management - from hazardous substances and radiation, noise and vibration, to ergonomics, stress, substance abuse, and violence. The book outlines strategies for managing workers' compensation claims and rehabilitation, and for assessing training needs and evaluating courses. It also explains how to implement an overall occupational health and safety management system in a company, integrating this into existing quality management programs.

Each chapter includes a workplace application, further reading recommendations, and end-of-chapter questions, making this an ideal text for students on all health and safety related vocational and university courses. The book is also suitable for students on management courses, in which health and safety is being increasingly included in the syllabus. Managers, both general and health & safety professionals, will find this an invaluable international reference to the current concepts.

A Learning System to support studies of this book
is available at www.enhancingsafety.com

NOW AVAILABLE A Spanish edition, adapted for the Spanish-speaking world. For more details see http://www.elsevieriberoamerica.com/

* A comprehensive and practical guide to modern occupational health and safety
* Examples from countries around the world provide valuable international comparisons, particularly useful for students and those working in multi-national companies and overseas
* Companion website with references and up-to-date links to country-specific legislation is available at http://books.elsevier.com/companions/0750661976​




http://rapidshare.com/files/141304385/0750661976.rar
rar'd pdf, no password
1,92 MB​*


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*Health and Safety in Brief, 4th Edition - 2008*

*




Health and Safety in Brief, Fourth Edition
By John Ridley
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 328
* Publication Date: 2008-05-19
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750686391
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750686396

Product Description:
In plain English, John Ridley guides the reader through Health and Safety legislation and explains how to comply with it in practical terms. The text is clearly laid out, distinguishing between bulleted summaries of legislative requirements and the author's advice and commentary.

By condensing the fundamental *******s of the author's acclaimed Safety at Work into a practical and affordable volume, Health and Safety in Brief has established itself as a valuable handbook for safety representatives and managers, as well as an essential revision aid for students on introductory health & safety and general management courses such as:
* NEBOSH National Certificate and Diploma in Occupational Safety and Health
* IOSH Managing Safely
* CIEH Advanced Certificate in Health & Safety in the Workplace
* British Safety Council Level 3 Certificate in Occupational Safety and Health
* NVQs in Occupational Safety and Health
* Chartered Management Institute's Level 5 Diploma in Management

New in this edition:
* Completely revised coverage of fire safety in line with Regulatory Reform (Fire Safety) Order
* Construction safety incorporates new Construction (Design and Management) Regulations 2007 and new Working at Heights Regulations
* Coverage of changes in employment law, including age discrimination and working time
* More on the effects of the Woolf Report

* A concise source of essential legal information and best practice for managers
* Acts as a revision aid for IOSH, NEBOSH and other H&S examinations
* Bulleted summaries and checklists provide quick access to the information required​




http://ifile.it/n4iepjw/safer.rar
pdf.rar 2.62 MB

Health and Safety in Brief, 3rd Edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100107.html ​*


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 سبتمبر 2008)

Health and Safety in Brief, 4th Edition - 2008
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101953.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*Healthcare Hazard Control and Safety Management, 2nd Edition*






Healthcare Hazard Control and Safety Management, Second Edition
By James T. Tweedy
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 816
* Publication Date: 2005-06-24
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1574443062
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781574443066

Book Description:
Surpassing the standard set by the first edition, Healthcare Hazard Control and Safety Management, Second Edition presents expansive coverage for healthcare professionals serving in safety, occupational health, hazard materials management, quality improvement, and risk management positions. Comprehensive in scope, the book covers all major issues in the field. It presents information on physical, chemical, biological, ergonomic, and psycho-social hazards in an organized format. In addition to providing easily digested information, the author has constructed practical checklists and forms that can be readily put to use. He provides advice and guidance on management, hazard control, compliance, standards, and accreditation. Updates to the second edition include additional information on leadership, performance improvement, risk management, organizational culture, behavioral safety, root cause analysis, new OSHA and Joint Commission requirements, and regulatory changes. And if that weren't enough, the book supplies a blueprint for developing training and education programs, provides more than 25 appendices addressing healthcare-related safety topics and OSHA issues, and includes more than 30 safety checklists that cover a variety of hazards found in healthcare and long term care facilities. Not only will you use this reference on a daily basis, you may find yourself reaching for this book so often that it will not stay on your bookshelf​





http://ifile.it/usgdf7h
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/87284313/1574443062.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/87935718/HealthcareHCSM.talented.rar​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*OSHA’s Asbestos Standard*


*OSHA’s Asbestos Standard *
*for the Construction Industry*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/251735/1222239248.zip​


----------



## ماهر عيون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

لقد طلبت من احد اصدقائى ان يوافينى بما لديه بخصوص موضوعك فأرسل لى ملفين ووضعتهم فى المرفقات راجيا الله ان يحققوا الاستفاده المطلوبه
والله من وراء القصد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تم التجميع يا باشمهندس وتم وضعة فى موضوع جديد ... وعموما ازا لم تلاحظ المشاركة فهذا هوة الفايل المقصود بالكامل ... 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jngyqve4jwj/New


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*OSHA Electrical Safety Eng Ibrahim Kshanh*

dear all pleas find the attachment ​ 
OSHA Outreach Safety Training
General Industry Safety Standards​ 
Electrical Safety ​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*OSHA Hazardous Materials Eng : Ibrahim Kshanh*

Dear all pleas find the atachment 

 OSHA Outreach Safety Training General Industry Safety Standareds
Hazardous Materials

thank you ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards Sept. 2005*



 NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards Sept. 2005



 *Publisher:* NIOSH Publications
 *Number Of Pages:* 424
 *Publication Date:* 2005
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* B000E8OY8C
 *Product Description: * NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards - New September 2005 Edition. New sleek design with two-color printing makes it easy to find detailed chemical information. Each book comes individually shrinkwrapped

The Pocket Guide includes the following: 
* Chemical names, synonyms, trade names, conversion factors, CAS, RTECS, and DOT numbers
* NIOSH Recommended Exposure Limits (NIOSH RELs) 
* Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) Permissible Exposure Limits (PELs) 
* NIOSH Immediate Dangerous to Life and Health values (NIOSH IDLHs) (documentation for those values) 
* A physical description of the agent with chemical and physical properties 
* Measurement methods 
* Personal protection and sanitation recommendations 
* Respirator recommendations 
* Information on health hazards including route, symptoms, first aid and target organ





http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/pdfs/2005-149.pdf
or
http://ifile.it/4q5warj

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بوركتم ونفع بكم

أعتذر لتكرار طرح الكتيب ويمكنكم الدمج مع الموضوع الأصلى :
كتيب Noish للمخاطر الكيميائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70720.html
مع تعديل المصطلح بالعنوان الى NIOSH 
الله الموفق


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*Collection Of First Aid Videos*

*List of Videos:*
*Head Tilt-Chin Lift Technique *
*Bleeding **Types of Carries*
*Child CPR*
*Jaw Thrust Technique*
*Bandaging*
*Children and Infants*
* Infant Airway*
*Checking Breathing*
*Shock*
*Obstructed Airway *
*Child **Recovery Position*
*Rescue Breathing*
*Shock Treatment*
*Childbirth**V-fib and AED*
*Patient Assessment*
*Injured Limb *
*Umbilical Cord*
*Adult CPR*
*Physical Examination *
*Types of Splint*
*Hand Position *
*Spinal Cord Injury *
*Moving a Patient *
*Adult Airway*

*ScreenShots:*











http://ifile.it/q5tdfp4/first_aid.rar
NO Password 

or
http://rapidshare.com/files/148693294/First_Aid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148691745/First_Aid.part2.rar
mov format files
password for rar: medstu
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*OSHA in the Real World : How to Maintain Workplace Safety*



OSHA in the Real World : How to Maintain Workplace Safety While Keeping Your Competitive Edge (Taking Control Series) (Taking Control Series)
By *John Hartnett*


 *Publisher:* Silver Lake Publishing
 *Number Of Pages:* 391
 *Publication Date:* 1996-04
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1563431130
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781563431135
 *Binding:* Paperback
 *Product Description: *
Crucial hands-on guide shows how to comply with the rules of the Occupational Safety & Health Administration





http://ifile.it/2w7bfa8/1563431130.tar.gz
http://rapidshare.com/files/147180798/1563431130.tar.gz
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cc3c51/n/1563431130_tar_gz
Size: 3.37 MB



​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health, 2nd Edition*



 Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health, Second Edition
By *Charles D. Reese, James Vernon Eidson*


 *Publisher:* CRC
 *Number Of Pages:* 984
 *Publication Date:* 2006-03-23
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849365465
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849365461
 *Binding:* Hardcove
 *Product Description: *
A practical guide for eliminating safety and health hazards from construction worksites, the Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health addresses the occupational safety and health issues faced by those working in the construction industry. The book covers a vast range of issues including program development, safety and health program implementation, intervention and prevention of construction incidents, regulatory interpretations, understanding, and compliance, OSHA's expectations, health and safety hazards faced by those working in the construction industry, and sources of information. Highlighting contract liability and multi-employer sites, this second edition features updates for construction regulations, construction job audit, training requirements, and OSHA regulations. It includes new record-keeping guidelines and forms with additional material on focused inspections. Containing updated contact information for the newest agencies, the text also presents a model safety and health program, examples of accident analysis and prevention approaches, sample safety and health checklists, and more than 200 illustrations. Taking a comprehensive approach to construction safety and health, the authors address issues seldom discussed in the construction arena such as perceptions and motivation while also discussing issues gleaned from the safety and health disciplines such as the analyzing of incidents and accident prevention techniques. Including an in-depth discussion of regulations promulgated by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, the book lays the foundation upon which to build stronger safety and health initiatives, while intervening and preventing jobsite deaths, injuries, and illnesses





http://ifile.it/m9tjgi/handbook_of_osh_a_construction_safety_and_health_0849365465.rar
Password : eusoof 
File size 42.98 MB


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*Electrical Safety Handbook*



 Electrical Safety Handbook
By *John Cadick, Mary Capelli-Schellpfeffer, Dennis K. Neitzel*


 *Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
 *Number Of Pages:* 560
 *Publication Date:* 2005-09-28
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0071457720
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780071457729
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 *Book Description: *
This is an accident-avoiding prescription for electricians, safety managers, and inspectors, and engineers dealing with electricity any voltage level. Presenting crucial protective safety strategies for industrial and commercial systems, the Handbook references all major safety codes (OSHA, NEC, NESC, and NFPA) where appropriate, creating a unique, one-stop compliance manual for any company’s electrical safety training and reference needs.





http://rapidshare.com/files/78381335/0071457720.rar
http://ifile.it/pgnhsk/0071457720.rar


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*Office Building Safety and Health*




Office Building Safety and Health
By *Charles D. Reese*


 *Publisher:* CRC
 *Number Of Pages:* 504
 *Publication Date:* 2004-06-11
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1566706831
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781566706834
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 *Product Description: *
Protecting office workers from safety, health, and security risks at work is a key task of many safety and health professionals, particularly those responsible for the management of very large office complexes and high rise buildings. This book provides a comprehensive look at office building safety and health. It covers topics such as managing emergencies, safe buildings, and security. It also includes issues such as workers' compensation and OSHA compliance. The author discusses the most common safety hazards, from electricity to ergonomic issues, as well as accident prevention strategies. In addition, the book includes chapters on environmental health issues associated with the closed nature of office buildings, workplace violence, and security. Checklists for each chapter enable you to easily locate specific topics for quick reference and problem solving. This straightforward presentation of the full spectrum of health and safety topics affecting office buildings will help safety and health professionals, building managers, and human resource directors plan, implement, and maintain effective plans to protect their companies and employees 




http://www.filefactory.com/file/2d9459/n/1566706831_zip
http://ifile.it/1nexugo/1566706831.zip


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*Construction Safety Management Systems*




Construction Safety Management Systems
By *S. Rowlinson*


 *Publisher:* Taylor & Francis
 *Number Of Pages:* 384
 *Publication Date:* 2004-06-11
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0415300630
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780415300636
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 *Product Description: *
The construction industry has a distressingly poor safety record, whether measured in absolute terms or alongside other industries. The level of construction safety in a country is influenced by factors such as variations in the labor forces, shifting economies, insurance rates, legal ramifications and the stage of technological development. Yet the problem is a world-wide one, and many of the ways of tackling it can be applied across countries. Effective tools include designing, preplanning, training, management commitment and the development of a safety culture. The introduction and operation of effective safety management systems represents a viable way forwards, but these systems are all too rarely implemented. How can this be done? Should we go back to prescriptive legislation? This book considers these questions by drawing together leading-edge research papers from the proceedings of an international conference conducted by a commission (W099) on Safety and Health on Construction Sites of CIB, the international council of building research organizations





http://ifile.it/glnk12u/0415300630.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aceeee/n/0415300630_zip
Size: 4.19 MB
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*Fire from First Principles: A Design Guide to Building Fire Safety*




Fire from First Principles: A Design Guide to Building Fire Safety
By *John Abrahams*


 *Publisher:* Taylor & Francis
 *Number Of Pages:* 188
 *Publication Date:* 1999-05-12
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0419242600
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780419242604
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 *Product Description: *
This is the third edition of an introduction to building fire safety that explains the principles of basic strategies of fire safety design for the building and construction professional.





http://ifile.it/ymk70bh/0419242600.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ff24aa/n/0419242600_zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/147682520/0419242600.zip
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*US Army Survival Manual: FM 21-76*



 
US Army Survival Manual: FM 21-76
By *Department of Defense*


 *Publisher:* Department of the Army
 *Number Of Pages:* 285
 *Publication Date:* 1970-10
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0967512395
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780967512396
 *Product Description: *
The US Army Survival Manual: FM 21-76 is a good basic guide, standard reading for our troops, and unlike some survival manuals, it is fairly well written and organized.
US Army Survival Manual | PDF | 6 Mb
No one knows survival better than the U.S. Army, so this exceptional field guide is the most authoritative of its kind. Originally commissioned by the Department of the Army to train its special forces in all-climate, all-terrain survival tactics, this is meant to serve as "a civilian's best guide for toughing it .. anyplace in the world." This is a must for campers, hikers, explorers, pilots, and others whose vocation or avocations require familiarity with the wilderness or out-of-doors, this excellent manual describes and clearly illustrates the techniques of survival medicine, tool making, food and water procurement, shelter building, direction finding, signaling, and many others that could mean the difference between life and death in remote areas.

Describes and clearly illustrates a vast array of topics, including:
* The Will to Survive
* Survival Planning
* Survival Medicine
* Weapons and Tools
* Water Procurement
* Wild Plants for Food
* Wildlife for Food
* Shelter
* Firebuilding
* Water Crossings
* Direction Finding
* Signaling
* Desert Survival
* Tropical Survival
* Arctic and Subarctic Survival
* Sea Survival
* Poisonous Snakes
* Knots
* Climate
* Weather

# Teaches you how to... Overcome the desire for comfort
# Recognize the onset of a dangerous passive outlook
# Tolerate pain
# Use the word "survival" as a pnemonic device
# Plan ahead for survival
# Administer the Heimlich Hug
# Treat insect and snake bites
# Make wooden and stone knives
# Make a rabbit stick
# Start a fire with a bow and drill
# Procure water in nearly any environment
# Construct a solar water still
# Make polluted water potable
# Conduct the Universal Plant Edibility Test
# Improvise containers for boiling food
# Catch and eat insects
# Make fishhooks and fishing line
# Build a stakeout for fishing secretly
# Make spear points
# Capture amphibians and reptile
# Catch birds in a net
# Make an Ojibwa bird snare
# Make a squirrel pole
# Make a trip-string deadfall trap
# Clean a snake
# Skin and butcher small and large game
# Build a parachute tepee
# Construct a swamp bed
# Build a shelter in the desert sand
# Make a Dakota fire hole
# Cross a swift stream
# Make an Australian poncho raft
# Find direction using the sun and stars
# Signal to aircraft with your body





http://ifile.it/iwuhxq/fm_21-76_us_army_survival_manual_dod_1992.pdf
http://rs477l34.rapidshare.com/files/149364799/us_army_survival_manual_downarchive.rar


​


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*مخاطر الكهرباء الاستاتيكية - كتاب كامل يتناول كافة جوانب الموضوع*

مخاطر الكهرباء الاستاتيكية - كتاب كامل يتناول كافة جوانب الموضوع ومدعم ببعض الحالات الفعلية التي وقعت بالصناعة وشرح كامل لها مع اساليب الوقاية من مخاطر الكهرباء الاستاتيكية.

_Ossama A. Madany_
_OSHA Authorized Trainer _
_for general industry Health and Safety Standards_​


----------



## اسامةعباس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ILO - Prevention of Idustrial Major Accidents*

كتاب قيم جدا عن منع الحوادث الكبيرة في الصناعة من اصدارات منظمة العمل الدولية
أرجو أن يكون مفيدا للسادة أعضاء المنتدى،

خالص تحياتي،،

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Asbestos: Risk Assessment, Epidemiology, and Health Effects*




Asbestos: Risk Assessment, Epidemiology, and Health Effects
By *Ronald F. Dodson, Samuel P. Hammar*


 *Publisher:* CRC
 *Number Of Pages:* 425
 *Publication Date:* 2005-09-29
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849328292
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849328299
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 *Product Description: *
While there are hundreds of books available on many different aspects of asbestos, none contain the encyclopedic, comprehensive coverage you will find here. Edited by leading authorities, with contributions from specialists and leaders in their respective fields, Asbestos: Risk Assessment, Epidemiology, and Health Effects provides a cross-disciplinary approach and an authoritative review of asbestos research. The breadth and depth of coverage spans history, pathology, epidemiology, as well as sampling, analysis, and regulatory issues. Following the path of asbestos from its natural sources to its effects at the cell, organism, and population levels, the volume covers testing methods, types of exposure, and the associated health effects. It provides a multi-disciplinary look at sampling methods, analysis, pathology, and regulations. The book explores differences in the detection levels achieved with various techniques applied to the various types of environmental and human samples. This includes comparisons of recommended and/or required sampling schemes and the parameters associated with the instruments used in each of the methods. Offering state-of-the-art data on asbestos exposure and the resultant development of disease, the ******* is styled so that the depth of coverage is sufficient for specialists and researchers but also useful for anyone having to deal with asbestos-related problems





http://ifile.it/b0j3lgn/0849328292.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/151846205/0849328292.zip
8.59 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Laser Safety Management*





Laser Safety Management (Optical Science and Engineering)
By *Ken Barat*




 *Publisher:* CRC
 *Number Of Pages:* 296
 *Publication Date:* 2006-02-22
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824723074
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824723071
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 

*Product Description: *
An effective laser safety program can mean big savings in time, money, effort, and most importantly, human well-being. It can improve the quality of your research program, your organization's reputation, and ultimately, improve your bottom line. Based on the extensive experience of active Laser Safety Officer Kenneth Barat, Laser Safety Management provides practical tools for successfully implementing a laser safety program in any environment. The book defines the three elements of laser safety: users, the laser safety officer, and incidental personnel. It covers the types of laser injuries, standard operating procedures to ensure safety, tips and tools to avoid pitfalls, training, control measures, and personal protection equipment. The author explores the laser safety officer position and delineates the required elements of effective SOPs. He also discusses non-beam hazards, includes practical control examples and sample forms, and covers U.S. and European regulations and standards. Taking a pedagogical approach, the book covers not only how to avoid accidents, but how to investigate them if they do occur. It includes a sample safety program designed to evaluate your current safety plan and act as a roadmap for where you need to be and how to get there. Filled with common sense solutions for laser safety issues, the book makes setting up a safety program practically painless





http://ifile.it/cumkzt8/0824723074.zip
11.46 MB
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Safety with Machinery, 2nd Edition*




Safety with Machinery, Second Edition
By *John Ridley, Dick Pearce*


 *Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
 *Number Of Pages:* 320
 *Publication Date:* 2005-12-23
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 075066780X
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750667807
 *Product Description: *
John Ridley and Dick Pearce, both recognized specialists in machinery safety, guide the reader through the various standards, regulations and best practices relating to the safe design and use of machinery and show which standard is relevant for which type of machine. *Safety with Machinery* provides a basic grounding in machinery safety and covers safeguarding philosophy and strategy, typical hazards, risk assessment and reduction, guarding techniques, ergonomic considerations, safe use of equipment and plant layout. All types of safeguards are discussed - mechanical, interlocking, electrical / electronic / programmable, hydraulic, pneumatic.

The new edition has been updated throughout in line with changes in regulations and standards. The section on electric, electronic and programmable safety systems has been expanded to reflect their increasing importance. The book now focuses on the harmonised standards (e.g. EN ISO 13849, IEC/EN 61131-2) which can be used by manufacturers to self-certify their machines for the European market without the need for third party examination, but also covers other relevant standards (e.g. IEC 62061). Many practical examples set the regulations in context and assist in the interpretation of the various standards.

*Safety with Machinery* is essential reading for all engineers involved in machinery design and maintenance all over the world as every machine sold within or into the EU needs to conform to the harmonised standards. It also provides health and safety professionals, students and employee representatives, as well as certification bodies, health and safety inspectors and safety regulators with a comprehensive overview of machinery safety. 

* Explains which standard is relevant for which type of machine
* Helps manufacturers to self-certify their machines for the EU market
* All types of safeguards are discussed - mechanical, interlocking, electrical/electronic/programmable, hydraulic, pneumatic





http://ifile.it/m7jzafd/075066780X.zip
2.2 MB



​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Fire Engineering and Emergency Planning: Research and applications*




Fire Engineering and Emergency Planning: Research and applications
By *R. Barham*


 *Publisher:* Taylor & Francis
 *Number Of Pages:* 589
 *Publication Date:* 1996-01-01
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0419201807
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780419201809
 *Product Description: *
Protection against fire and prevention of explosion is vital in a modern industrial economy. This published proceedings of the First European Conference on Fire Engineering and Emergency Planning provides an authoritative base of materials covering the latest research, applications and hypotheses as a cumulative reference work and a platform for exchanges of ideas within the academic fire community





http://ifile.it/kv16j2f/0419201807.zip
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*Management and Engineering of Fire Safety and Loss Prevention: Onshore & offshore*




Management and Engineering of Fire Safety and Loss Prevention: Onshore and offshore
By *Bhr Group Ltd.*


 *Publisher:* Routledge
 *Number Of Pages:* 367
 *Publication Date:* 1990-12-31
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1851666761
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781851666768
 *Product Description: *
Onshore and Offshore (Papers presented at the Third International Conference on Management and Engineering of Fire Safety and Loss Prevention, Aberdeen, UK, 18-20 February 1991





http://ifile.it/h4w1dt2/1851666761.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c31ea0/n/1851666761_zip




​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*PHA e-book*





*

*
* Guidelines for Process Hazards Analysis (PHA, HAZOP), Hazards Identification, and Risk Analysis*
* By Nigel Hyatt*
* * Publisher: CRC*
* * Number Of Pages: 474*
* * Publication Date: 2003-03-03*
* * ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0849319099*
* * ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780849319099*
* Book Description:*
* This unique manual is a comprehensive, easy-to-read overview of hazards analysis as it applies to the process and allied industries. The book begins by building a background in the technical definition of risk, past industrial incidents and their impacts, ensuing legislation, and the language and terms of the risk field. It addresses the different types of structured analytical techniques for conducting Process Hazards Analyses (PHA), provides a "What If" checklist, and shows how to organize and set up PHA sessions. Other topics include layout and siting considerations, Failure Modes and Effect Analysis (FMEA), human factors, loss of containment, and PHA team leadership issues*

* http://mihd.net/qrjoe9*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/78865555...19099.rar.html*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?78h9owrl1cz



*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*Industrial Safety E-books*

*Industrial Safety E-books *
* Guidelines for Process Safety in Batch Reaction Systems*
* http://mihd.net/8t9acr*

* Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities *
* http://rapidshare.com/files/7977149/GFP.rar.html*

* Avoiding Static Ignition Hazards in Chemical Operations*
* http://mihd.net/mjd0ce*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?bwbnz9bnv5z*

* Guidelines for Analyzing and Managing the Security Vulnerabilities of Fixed Chemical Sites*
* http://mihd.net/o3yc9w*

* Guidelines for Evaluating Process Plant Buildings for External Explosions and Fires*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/54034561/PBEEF.rar*

* Deflagration and Detonation Flame Arresters (Ccps Concept Book)*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/25075495..._Arresters.pdf*

* Electrical Safety in Flammable Gas/Vapor Laden Atmospheres*
* http://mihd.net/e6mhlq*

* I shall be very grateful for the book*
* A Guide To Quantitative Risk Assessment for Offshore Installations *
* Principal Author*
* John Spouge*
* DNV Technica*
* Publication 9911 00*
* O CMPT 1999*
* ISBN 1 870553 365*
* Very thanks
منقووول
http://www.vb.3rboil.com/f55/industrial-safety-e-books-497.html.*
​


----------



## sayed00 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*العمل داخل الاماكن المحصورة (confined Space)*

السلام عليكم​ 
كتاب اعتقد انه مفيد للسادة متخصصى السلامه و ذلك لغرض التدريب على العمل داخل الاماكن المحصوره​ 
CONFINED SPACE​ 
الكتاب مصور و غنى بالتوضيح​ 
ارجو لكم الاستفاده​ 
قول بسم الله ​ 
واضغط هنا​ 
و منتظر رأيكم​ 
:10::10::10:​


----------



## أهل الحديث (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*Introduction to Health and Safety in Construction, 2nd Edition - NEBOSH*




Introduction to Health and Safety in Construction, 2nd Edition:
The handbook for construction professionals and students on NEBOSH and other construction courses
By *Phil Hughes, Ed Ferrett*


 *Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
 *Number Of Pages:* 536
 *Publication Date:* 2006-11-13
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 075068111X
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750681117
 *Binding:* Paperback
 *Product Description: *
*Introduction to Health and Safety in Construction* covers the specific challenges faced by the construction industry as well as the basics of occupational safety and health in general. The coverage of this book has been directly matched to the Certificate course in Construction Safety and Health from NEBOSH. However, the comprehensive coverage of health and safety topics in a construction context make it relevant for other courses in Construction Design and Management, Construction Safety and Health, and the Built Environment, both in the UK and overseas, as well as for construction professionals who are looking for an introduction to health and safety which addresses the specific problems encountered in their industry.

In its second edition the book has been updated to incorporate changes in legislation, regarding:
*

Noise
Vibration
COSHH
Work at Height
Fire Safety
Construction Design and Management
Asbestos
*
The text is highly illustrated in full colour, easy to read and includes self-assessment questions taken directly from NEBOSH examinations. A chapter on study skills offers support for professionals returning to study. The text is also supported with checklists, report forms and record sheets, making it a valuable reference tool for construction managers, supervisors, designers, building and civil engineers to consult on the day to day issues of health and safety.

* Fully covers the syllabus for the NEBOSH National Certificate in Construction Safety and Health
* Student-friendly presentation in full colour packed with illustrations and photographs
* Includes a summary of the main legislation, ideal as a reference for students as well as for all managers in the construction industry





http://ifile.it/93rxeym/075068111X.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b5f12d/n/075068111X_zip

Size: 38.42 MB


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*Safety and Health for Engineers*





Safety and Health for Engineers
By *Roger L. Brauer*


 *Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
 *Number Of Pages:* 758
 *Publication Date:* 2005-12-23
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0471291897
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780471291893
 *Binding:* Hardcover
 *Product Description: *
The essential guide to blending safety and health with economical engineering
Over time, the role of the engineer has evolved into a complex combination of duties and responsibilities. Modern engineers are required not only to create products and environments, but to make them safe and economical as well. Safety and Health for Engineers, Second Edition is a comprehensive guide that helps engineers reconcile safety and economic concerns using the latest cost-effective methods of ensuring safety in all facets of their work. It addresses the fundamentals of safety, legal aspects, hazard recognition, the human element of safety, and techniques for managing safety in engineering decisions. Like its successful predecessor, this Second Edition contains a broad range of topics and examples, detailed references to information and standards, real-world application exercises, and a significant bibliography of books for each chapter.

Inside this indispensable resource, you'll find:
* The duties and legal responsibilities for which engineers are accountable
* Updated safety laws and regulations and their enforcement agencies
* An in-depth study of hazards and their control
* A thorough discussion of human behavior, capabilities, and limitations
* Key instruction on managing safety and health through risk management, safety analyses, and safety plans and programs

Additionally, Safety and Health for Engineers includes the latest legal considerations, new risk analysis methods, system safety and decision-making tools, and today's concepts and methods in ergonomic design. It also contains revised reference figures and tables, OSHA permissible exposure limits, and updated examples and exercises taken from real cases that challenged engineering designs. Written for engineers, plant managers, safety professionals, and students, Safety and Health for Engineers, Second Edition provides the information and tools you need to unite health and safety with economical engineering for safer technological solutions​ 




http://rapidshare.com/files/28103545/SHEng_2ed.rar.html
http://ifile.it/r2ac4b/sh_eng2ed.rar
14.82 MB​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*Control of risk - a guide to the systematic management of risk from construction.pdf*

اخواني الاعزاء مرفق لينك يحتوي علي كيفية به كتاب يتحدث عم كيفية التحكم في المخاطر
اللينك:
http://www.4shared.com/get/44257224...tic_management_of_risk_from_construction.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*OSHA 2002 Record Keeping Simplified*




OSHA 2002 Record Keeping Simplified
By *James Roughton*


 *Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
 *Number Of Pages:* 496
 *Publication Date:* 2002-09-20
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750675594
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750675598
 *Binding:* Paperback
 *Product Description: *
The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) has updated their recordkeeping requirements for the first time since 1971. This results in a significant number of changes for every employer with ten or more employees, which can often cause confusion and failure to comply. OSHA 2002 Recordkeeping Simplified goes beyond the explanation that OSHA supplies to provide an easy understanding of these new requirements.

OSHA 2002 Recordkeeping Simplified provides an easy to follow format that allows all those in charge of recordkeeping to comply with the updated standards. The book follows the standards as OSHA provides them and adds commentary in order to explain and simplify. Jim Roughton provides a comparison of the old standards to the new to allow for an easier transition.

The text is divided into several major subject sections. First the requirements are addressed to outline new elements compared to the current requirements. Next the supplement information for each subject area is divided into several parts: The first part reviews the relevant sections of the requirement and provides the basic concepts of how recordkeeping works; the second part provides answers to most frequently asked questions about recording and reporting of occupational injuries and illnesses. These questions and answers elaborate on the basic recordkeeping concepts and are further defined in each section. In addition, a series of flow diagrams are used to track the flow of the standard and examples of citations are offered through case histories. 
A simplified user's guide to the 2002 OSHA record keeping requirements
Provides answers to frequently asked questions
Offers case histories of citations





http://www.filefactory.com/file/97ed7c/n/0750675594_zip
http://ifile.it/w493p1n/0750675594.zip
Size: 22.6 MB




​


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أكتوبر 2008)

رابط أخر مع الشكر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/111760194/Control_of_risk.rar


----------



## يسري سوف (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووو ي أخ أسامة 
جزائ الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةعباس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*Calculating consequences of a dropped object*

Dear all,

I found the attached software is useful for determining the consequences of a dropped object, Read notes carefully and limitations
Kind Regards, 

*Ossama Madany, B.Sc* 
Authorized Trainer OSHA, NEBOSH IGC ​


----------



## aimanham (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*باقه من کتب السیطره علی الضجیج و الاهتزازات فی محیط العمل Noise Control*

الضجیج من العوامل الفیزیائیه المهمه فی محیط العمل التی یجب السیطره علیها و التخفیف منها
الیکم باقه الکتب هذه التی تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع:

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941267/Advanced_Air_and_Noise_Pollution_Control.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941296/engineeringnoisecontrol.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941309/industrialnoisecontrol.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941329/manigingnoiseandvibration.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941342/mechanicalsound.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941378/noisecontrol.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941395/noisecontrolinindustry.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941406/vehiclecontrolingnoise.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941419/vibrationcontrol.rar.html

ارجو نقل الموضوع الی مکتبه السلامه لعموم الفائده


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2009)

المكتبة تفتقد للكتب الجديدة اين المشاركات


----------



## صناعي1 (1 فبراير 2009)

احب ان اشارككم بهذه المكتبة في موضوع السلامة و هندسة العوامل البشرية ergonomics
http://sites.google.com/site/library4ieclub/Home/arabic-home/hr/ergonomics


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 مارس 2009)

*Introduction to Health and Safety At Work : The Handbook for the NEBOSH*




​
*title* *:* Introduction to Health and Safety At Work : Second Edition The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate *
author* *:* Hughes, Phil, MSc, FIOSH, RSP.; Ferrett, Ed. 
*publisher* *:* Elsevier *
isbn10 | asin* *:* 0750657308 *
print isbn13* *:* 9780750657303 *
ebook isbn13* *:* 9780585454818 *
language* *:* English *
subject* Industrial hygiene--Great Britain--Handbooks, manuals, etc, Industrial safety--Great Britain--Handbooks, manuals, etc. *
publication date* *:* 2003 

*PREFACE*
The legal health and safety requirements for places of work are numerous and complex;
it is the intention of the authors to offer an introduction to the subject for all those who
have the maintenance of good health and safety standards as part of their employment
duties or those who are considering the possibility of a career as a health and safety
professional. Health and safety is well recognized as an important component of the
activities of any organization, not only because of the importance of protecting people
from harm, but also because of the growth in the direct and indirect costs of accidents
which have exceeded retail price inflation by a considerable amount in the last few years
with the number of civil claims and awards increasing each year. It is very important that
the basic health and safety legal requirements are clearly understood by all organizations,
whether public or private, large or small.
A good health and safety performance is normally only achieved when health and
safety is effectively managed so that significant risks are identified and reduced by
adopting appropriate high quality control measures.
This Introduction to Health and Safety at Work is based on the QCA (Qualification
and Curriculum Authority) accredited NEBOSH General Certificate syllabus as revised
in 2002. It has been developed specifically for students who are studying for the
NEBOSH National General Certificate in Occupational Safety and Health. It was felt
appropriate to produce a textbook that mirrored the General Certificate syllabus in its
revised unitized form and in a single volume to the required breadth and depth. The
syllabus, which follows the general pattern for health and safety management set by the
Health and Safety Executive in their guidance HSG 65, is risk and management based
so it does not start from the assumption that health and safety is best managed by
looking first at the causes of failures. Fortunately, failures such as accidents and illhealth
are relatively rare and random events in most workplaces. A full copy of the
syllabus and guide can be obtained from NEBOSH direct.
The book is also intended as a useful reference guide for managers and directors
with health and safety responsibilities and for safety representatives. The final chapter,
which summarizes all the most commonly used Acts and Regulations, was written to
provide an easily accessible reference source and a basic understanding for students
during and after the course and many others in industry and commerce such as
managers, supervisors and safety representatives.


http://ifile.it/2awhquz/0750657308.zip​


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 مارس 2009)

​ 
Introduction to Health and Safety at Work, Third Edition: The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate
By *Phil Hughes, Ed Ferrett*




 *Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
 *Number Of Pages:* 458
 *Publication Date:* 2007-10-22
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750685034
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750685030

 *Product Description: *
Introduction to Health and Safety at Work has been developed for the NEBOSH National General Certificate in Occupational Safety and Health. Each element of the syllabus is covered by a dedicated chapter. The successful previous editions have also found ready acceptance for other NVQ level 3 and 4 courses in Health and Safety.

As an introduction to all areas of occupational safety and health the book is also a practical reference for managers and directors with health and safety responsibilities and safety representatives. It covers the essential elements of health and safety management, the legal framework, risk assessment and control standards.

New in this edition:



Restructured in line with the unitized NEBOSH syllabus
New chapter with specimen answers for the two written examinations and a specimen practical assignment and management report
Revised international chapter to cater more fully for the NEBOSH International Certificate
Updated throughout in line with changes in the regulations, including CDM 2007, Asbestos 2006, Noise 2005, Fire Safety Order 2005, and legislation on smoke-free workplaces

For a PDF with a detailed list of all changes please click here.

Phil Hughes MBE, MSc, CFIOSH, is a former Chairman of NEBOSH (1995-2001), former President of IOSH (1990-1991) and runs his own consultancy. He received an MBE for services to health and safety and as a director of RoSPA, in the New Year's Honours List 2005.
Ed Ferrett PhD, BSc (Hons Eng), CEng, MIMechE, MIET, CMIOSH, is the Vice Chairman of NEBOSH and a lecturer on NEBOSH courses at Cornwall Business School of Cornwall College. He is a Chartered Engineer and a health and safety consultant. 

* The only book for the General Certificate endorsed by NEBOSH
* Student-friendly presentation in full colour packed with illustrations and photographs
* Revision questions and sample answers taken from recent NEBOSH examinations to test your knowledge
* Includes a summary of the main legal requirements, ideal for both students and managers

http://ifile.it/yiwpn97/0750685034.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/93aef5/n/0750685034_zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/159110736/0750685034.zip

​


----------

